# Spring Bicycle swap meet at trexlertown 2014



## trexlertown (Oct 20, 2013)

How many people are interested in a spring time Trexlertown Classic Bicycle Show.  This show will be the same weekend as the Spring Velodrome show.  It will be a 2 day show.  You are welcome to camp out on Saturday night.  You can arrive anytime after 12:00 or so.  You can pick your vendors space to coincide with your Fall vending space.  Any questions or comments please send them to TREXLERTOWNBIKES at  GMAIL   COM.  All one word.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 20, 2013)

I like the idea- I'd probably try going if the show were on a Saturday. Sundays are a bit tough for me because of the drive length and the fact that I have to be off to work bright and early Monday mornings usually.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 3, 2013)

Most definitely, YES. A Spring show would really be neat. But the only thing that I can suggest is that it does not conflict with the big Spring Carlisle car show. Most of us boomer bike guys are usually also into old cars, as well.

That's my input on the subject matter.

Jim.


----------



## nj_shore (Nov 9, 2013)

Sounds good, I had a good time last meet.  Picked up some parts ive been waiting for..  

AND I Got some schooling from Wayne Adam..


----------



## morton (Nov 13, 2013)

*How do I vote*

Would like to add my yes vote to this poll.  How do I do that?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2013)

Lets DO it !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2013)

What dates are you looking at? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Nov 13, 2013)

*Top of the page click the bubble and VOTE*



morton said:


> Would like to add my yes vote to this poll.  How do I do that?




................................


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2013)

As long as the date doesn't conflict with Copake, Memory Lane, and Ann Arbor.


----------



## morton (Nov 14, 2013)

*can't find a bubble.....*



bike said:


> ................................





Top of my page begins with View Poll Results????


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah what dates?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 13, 2013)

*Yes*

Sounds great! I go to both the Spring & Fall Velodrome show every year, and of course the Classic Trex show at the firehouse.
 I'ts a short ride for me so I definately vote yes.............Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure why not sounds good, count me in!!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 14, 2013)

Need a date.....and I can arrange the drive and needed time off.
I must admit I do enjoy TTown meets. And of course seeing everyone.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 14, 2013)

I would like to see a spring show also a short ride for me.Best show on the east coast.


----------



## ThreeSpeedHub (Dec 17, 2013)

Without hesitation, that would be a YES!


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2014)

So what's the deal? Is this going to happen? Has anyone talked to the guy who puts on the show?


----------



## MarkG (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Saturday May 3rd. The calendar is not yet completed but the intro email says the same weekend as the Velofest.

http://www.thevelodrome.com/calendar/?month=may&yr=2014


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 2, 2014)

*Velofest vs Pauls Bike Shop*

The Velofest has nothing to do with the Classic Show at the Goodwill firehouse. In the fall,The Classic Trexlertown bike show is always ( Sunday) the day after the Velofest.
 The Velofest is a huge show consisting of mostly new bikes, racing and road bikes, and sporting vendors, and it is put on by the Velodrome owners which is the Lehigh Valley Healh Center. You have to buy your wrist band, then stand in line, and the gates open at exactly 8:30 am and close at 2:00 pm. It is very organized.
The Classic show the day after is right next door at the Goodwill Firehouse, and it is sponsored by Paul of Pauls Bicycle Shop in PA.
 I would guess someone would have to get in touch with Paul since it is his show.
   Here is Pauls Information...

472 W 3rd St, Bloomsburg, PA 17815
(570) 784-8877

   Also, Here are some pictures of the Velofest show that I took this past spring. It is still a beautiful venue, great atmosphere and good food and people. I always manage to find some vintage pieces...............................Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 13, 2014)

*Question?*

This still does not answer my question...Is there an entrance fee for buyers and spectators?..............Wayne


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 13, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> This still does not answer my question...Is there an entrance fee for buyers and spectators?..............Wayne




I just talked with Joe. Spectators have free entrance.


----------



## Cyclesub (Apr 18, 2014)

East Coast's largest bicycle swap meet is this Saturday May 3rd. in Trexlertown Pennsylvania.


cycling jerseys


----------



## morton (Apr 24, 2014)

*Still on?*

I gather the show is still a go but haven't seen many comments or I'll be there posts.  Would hate to drive 2 hours and spend $30 in gas and find 3 or 4 sellers.  Any idea of how many have signed up to sell?


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm going on the 4th ( Sunday )


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 24, 2014)

sounds like this past Monson show all over again. ADVERTISING is a MUST


----------



## bikiba (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm a bit of a new to the shows, which is the best day to go? I was thinking Sunday as well.


----------



## morton (Apr 24, 2014)

*Good question*



bikiba said:


> I'm a bit of a new to the shows, which is the best day to go? I was thinking Sunday as well.




By the last day of many different types of shows I used to attend many sellers had left.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 24, 2014)

bikiba said:


> I'm a bit of a new to the shows, which is the best day to go? I was thinking Sunday as well.




The early bird gets the worm...


----------



## tom.lynch.39395vvv (Jun 5, 2014)

In going at 2:30

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6010X using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2014)

tom.lynch.39395vvv said:


> In going at 2:30
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6010X using Tapatalk




??? This was last month?


----------

